# Putting Plow on 2011 F-150 6.2L



## waynor (Dec 28, 2008)

My Tundra is coming off it's lease at the end of the month and I'm looking for a new truck.. 

Unfortunately my local Toyota dealership strung me around for 1.5 weeks before finally admitting they took my deposit and can't find a truck for me.. So now I'm in a mad rush to find a new one..

Tundras are in very limited supply and none are available in a color I like... Ford has a great offer on a fully loaded Lariat with 6.2L engine so the electronics aren't an issue and I can get the truck for $41k (List $54k) but unfortunately since their is no snow plow package for the F150 I am being told putting one on the truck will void the warranty.

So kind of stuck between getting a truck (again) where I hate the color and am tired of it's general design...or taking a chance and getting a really nice truck at a great price but no warranty..

Grrr..

Has anyone here put a plow on a 2011 F-150 and voided the warranty?


----------



## allstarlawncare (Jan 7, 2010)

I heard you werent allowed to put a plow on the new 2011 f150s because something with the electronic steering they have. no plow manufacturer that i have seen even says a plow can go on the new f150


----------



## waynor (Dec 28, 2008)

Ya thats why I wanted to get the Lariat with the 6.2L which has hydralic steering instead of the electric version the other models use..

So it can be used just will void the warranty...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Sno-Way did present a Series 26 model snowplow to Ford and tests were completed very successfully and favorably in relation to amp draw affecting the auxiliary electric power steering motor. But, as is Ford’s policy, they stated they never give an advantage to any individual supplier over other suppliers. We at Sno-Way continually refer all interested and concerned parties to the Sno-Way application guide. There will even be a sub frame for the F-150 EcoBoost model November 1st .

Snoway has a fit, and claim no issues.


----------



## waynor (Dec 28, 2008)

I already have an Artic Snowplow that's been used on an F150 without any snow package.. But that was years ago..

Honestly guys just wondering if anyone here has done it, I know it can be done.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I wouldn't put a plow on a new $54k stickered truck that does not offer a plow package. With that said, if you are willing to pay to play, go for it.


----------



## waynor (Dec 28, 2008)

The main reason I think I can pull it off is I only plow 3 relatively small plaza parking lots.. All within 3 km's of my shop.. So the plow would get used for about 4 hours per snowfall so about 72 hours of honest plowing in an above average year, with just a 5-10 minute drive between each property, going fairly slow to boot. I'm also not very rough on the truck.. 

Also due to my new house having a weird staggered garage, I can't take the plow home with me, so the bloody thing will stay at the shop and go on for every snow fall and come off when I'm done.. Huge pain in the arse but it is what it is..

I don't really WANT to put it on a F-150.. But I'm looking at new Tundra and for the same price I get one step up from the base model with fog lamps and bluetooth.. While with the Ford I have a crew cab, leather, nav, rear camera, moon roof, max towing package etc etc. For the other 95% of the year I don't even have to think about a plow.

But yes I recognize this probably isn't the smartest thing to do..


----------



## BlackKnight07 (Sep 6, 2011)

For 41k Buy a dam F250 Diesel! Good god truck pricing is out of Control.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

BlackKnight07;1325318 said:


> For 41k Buy a dam F250 Diesel! Good god truck pricing is out of Control.


I agree, if you are going spend that kind of money get a F250 with the plow prep. It's freakin unreal what they want for these trucks now. I will not buy a new truck any time soon. I'm looking for a 15-20 year old truck to restore for the fraction of the cost of a new one.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

BlackKnight07;1325318 said:


> For 41k Buy a dam F250 Diesel! Good god truck pricing is out of Control.


Canadian prices, a 3/4 ton diesel in these parts is well over $50,000 for just a reg cab 4x4 otherwise base


----------



## waynor (Dec 28, 2008)

If I had a lot of plowing to do.. I wouldn't be here asking for opinions.. Obviously the F250 is the right choice for a plow truck.. Even if the F150 had a plow package, I'm not debating that.

But the other 99% of the year when I'm driving to work and back or dropping off my son at daycare I don't need an F250.. I don't even think it would fit in my driveway.

Also every plow guy I know puts his plow on in Nov and takes it off in Mar and drives the whole winter with it.. They also plow at least twice what I plow and are on the clock because of it so they tend to be rough on the trucks.

I can't keep it on my truck after I finish plowing even if I had a F250.. My drive way is 19' 6" long and just the F150 takes up about 19' 4" of that. So I go to work, put on the plow at the shop, plow for 1.5 hours.. Drive 1km down the road, plow for an hour and drive 2km to the next property.. plow for 30-45mins and go back to the shop to take it off so I can go home and sleep or take my kid to daycare.

The plow I have is 7.5' and weighs about 658lbs according to the manual + the mount

I can take a gamble if somethings breaks I can accept that.. What I don't want is a guaranteed failure..

Has anyone here actually looked


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Why not try to find a used 2006 or newer used F-150? It will be half the price and it is really easy to find ones that haven't been abused since most people don't plow or tow very much with their 1/2 tons.

By the way, I also use an F150 for some of the smaller properties that I remove snow for and it has worked great. My F350 is my work horse year around, but the F150 is much better for day to day driving in the summer. Good luck.


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah if your spending that much on a truck get a F-250 then you can put whatever you want on the front end and not have to worry about it


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I hear what you are saying. Hard place and a rock. Maybe explain to ford what your needs are and the only way you will buy a ford is if they can accommodate your needs. I doubt they will but at least you tried.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I heard ALL 2011+ F150s had electric steering, didnt matter which engine was in it?

yeah no body even has mounts for them.. stupid ford. But yeah, if your gonna plow, just look for a F250, not much more especially if getting gas, and can get the 6.2L. both trucks arnt made for plowing anymore these days tundra & f150 lol


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Ramairfreak98ss;1328176 said:


> I heard ALL 2011+ F150s had electric steering, didnt matter which engine was in it?


No, all but the 6.2. It still has conventional hydraulic power steering, not the new electric set up.

OP, I think you'll be fine. That's not a very big plow. The plowing you're doing would definitely be better suited for a larger truck though. Have you thought about finding a used 3/4 ton to put your plow on rather than your daily driver? If it were me, and I refused to drive a 3/4 ton truck as a daily driver, I'd scoop up an older Ford or Chev 3/4 ton for ~$2k and hang your plow on it, then buy an F150 with the ecoboost motor, you'll easily pay for that used 3/4 ton in saved gas versus the 6.2l, and you won't be beating on your families ride. Thumbs Up


----------



## BlackKnight07 (Sep 6, 2011)

waynor;1325388 said:


> If I had a lot of plowing to do.. I wouldn't be here asking for opinions.. Obviously the F250 is the right choice for a plow truck.. Even if the F150 had a plow package, I'm not debating that.
> 
> But the other 99% of the year when I'm driving to work and back or dropping off my son at daycare I don't need an F250.. I don't even think it would fit in my driveway.
> 
> ...


I have a 07' F150, I don't do much commercial which is where the F250 would be better served. I work a normal 40hr+ Job and just do plowing on the side for the boring winter months plus in Jan work usually slows down. I drive the F150 year round. As much as i would love a Diesel just couldn't justify the money being spent, maybe in a few years that will change. A lot of guys use 1/2 tons around here, good for all year round driving if your not hauling extreme weight.

Also these newer plows can mount/Dismount in 10mins or less. Obviously at first it will take a little more time to line-up ie.

Best of luck.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

I wouldn't if i were you...


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

yup you might as well just get a ext cab short bed f-250, would not be any longer then your crewcab 1/2 ton trucks, can have a plow package, buy a new larger plow to put on it and get to work. I know ALOT of people around here that have 3/4 ton as daily drivers and alot of them dont even have a plow on them, you would be alot better off with a F250, plus they got good deals on them right now too


----------



## VTDave (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a 2010 F150 FX4 with the 5.4L motor and a Snoway HT series plow on it.

The only difference between your truck and mine is that you have a bigger motor. Both have hydraulic steering, so the whole electronic steering issue doesn't matter.

Put a lightweight poly plow on your F150 and don't worry about it. If you were doing commercial work, it would be a different story....


----------



## Bob86gn (Oct 29, 2011)

I am here because I have the same problem. I only plow my driveway and my next door neighbors. I sold my 2002 F-150 SuperCrew which had a Western HTS. I kept the plow figuring it would mount right up to my 2011 F-150 Lariat 6.2L. Apparently, no go. Ford had a plow prep package for the 2010 5.4L but it disappeared in 2011. I literally ONLY plow my driveway and I can't get anyone at Western to ok the install on my truck. Epic fail Ford, epic.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Bob86gn;1333634 said:


> I am here because I have the same problem. I only plow my driveway and my next door neighbors. I sold my 2002 F-150 SuperCrew which had a Western HTS. I kept the plow figuring it would mount right up to my 2011 F-150 Lariat 6.2L. Apparently, no go. Ford had a plow prep package for the 2010 5.4L but it disappeared in 2011. I literally ONLY plow my driveway and I can't get anyone at Western to ok the install on my truck. Epic fail Ford, epic.


Who cares if Western okays it or not? You don't have to have plow prep to hang a plow. Does your 2011 have the 6.2?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Bob86gn;1333634 said:


> I am here because I have the same problem. I only plow my driveway and my next door neighbors. I sold my 2002 F-150 SuperCrew which had a Western HTS. I kept the plow figuring it would mount right up to my 2011 F-150 Lariat 6.2L. Apparently, no go. Ford had a plow prep package for the 2010 5.4L but it disappeared in 2011. I literally ONLY plow my driveway and I can't get anyone at Western to ok the install on my truck. Epic fail Ford, epic.


The only manufacturer offering an *approved* unit for the 2011 F-150 is Snoway. It was explained to me that is strictly due to the design of the EIS headlight system and its lack of sacrificial draw and interference with the truck's electrical system.

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/choosingplow

F150s from 09-11 use the same mount so it would be possible but highly ill-responsible to buy a mount and install it on anything but a 6.2L yourself. If you chose to disregard the restrictions and install a Western plow on an 2011 regardless please buy a 6.2L. I am not advising you to do this only suggesting it would be the safer than a electric power steering truck.

The issue is electronics except for the 6.2L then it is weight. Western is concerned installing a unit on the electric power assist trucks (none 6.2L) could be dangerous not only to you but others, For whatever reason (FVMSSA, axle limits, ??) I don't think Ford has ever had a plow prep for the crewcab and that is all the 6.2L is available in. So installing it on a 6.2L is not supported by Ford for whatever reason you won't risk steering failure and injure others.


----------



## snowremoval4les (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a 2004 F-150 FX4 too with the 5.4L motor and i have a boss 7'6 standard duty steel on mine. It fits all my weight requirements and everything and i dont plow any big lots, just driveways and smaller parking lots. Like VTDave said if you are doing commerical work it would be a way different story. Try getting an older F-150 like and 04-06! You'll spend less and have more money for the plow and other things


----------



## Bob86gn (Oct 29, 2011)

Ordered the Snoway 26 on Monday. Taking a bath on my Western HTS. Very unhappy with Ford for putting me in this position. It is my fault for not specifically asking but I can not believe that they would create a work truck that could not accept a half ton plow. Biggest kicker is Western lists the Ranger as acceptable but not an F-150.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Bob86gn;1337510 said:


> Ordered the Snoway 26 on Monday. Taking a bath on my Western HTS. Very unhappy with Ford for putting me in this position. It is my fault for not specifically asking but I can not believe that they would create a work truck that could not accept a half ton plow. Biggest kicker is Western lists the Ranger as acceptable but not an F-150.


Ford didn't "put you in this position", you should have done your home work instead of making an assumption. They've got the most fuel efficient half ton out there, and for 99% of half ton buyers, that's a good thing. In doing so though, they made the plow prep a no go. Can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## Bob86gn (Oct 29, 2011)

wizardsr;1337520 said:


> Ford didn't "put you in this position", you should have done your home work instead of making an assumption. They've got the most fuel efficient half ton out there, and for 99% of half ton buyers, that's a good thing. In doing so though, they made the plow prep a no go. Can't have your cake and eat it too.


If I did not have a 6.2L motor, I would agree with that statement. Go to Western's quickmatch and you will find that a 1500series chevy and a 1500series dodge can support the plow. Ford does not make make this information conspicuous. I agree that I got myself here but in hindsight, I did my due diligence before I bought the truck. It was early in 2011 and I checked Western's site and 2010 was listed with the 5.4L motor. Knowing that the 5.4 went away and was replaced by the 6.2L I felt confident that the truck would be ok. I asked at the dealer before I bought it and the salesguy told me "that is one bad truck, you should be fine". Couple weeks after I bought it I opened the owners manual and find the "no plows" statement. This information is nowhere on Ford's website. Ford's advertising of all the truck can do in their comparisons to Chevy and Dodge never seem to mention that they can plow and you can't.


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm certinaly glad to see 'someone' has a 2010 F-150 and plows with it. I'm getting the Boss 7 1/2' straight blade installed on my 2010 F-150 Tuesday, it does suck when your a Ford man like I am and then as the years go by they make the F-150 more of a car than a truck. The F-150 does everything I need it to, but Ford are going to force folks to buy the 250 if you want to plow in the futhure. I have seen some here mention the 'V' plow in 7 1/2', Any idea how much more the 'V' weights than the straight standard duty blade ? Is the cost alot more ?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Bob86gn;1337524 said:


> you will find that a 1500series chevy and a 1500series dodge can support the plow. Ford's advertising of all the truck can do in their comparisons to Chevy and Dodge never seem to mention that they can plow and you can't.


Dodge doesn't offer a plow prep in the 1500 series.

The lawyers/government are telling you no plow on your 6.2L, not enough excess front GVWR to meet the FVMSSA standards though Snoway approves it for a plow.


----------

